
America’s 1% hasn’t had this much wealth since just before the Great Depression - Elof
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/its-been-almost-a-100-years-since-the-americas-1-had-so-much-wealth-2019-02-11
======
crypto_guide
2020 is allegedly going to see the same fate. But with a minor difference. Now
we will have billionaires rising in crypto domain.
[https://koinpost.com/bitcoin-may-reach-50000-by-2021-says-
ch...](https://koinpost.com/bitcoin-may-reach-50000-by-2021-says-chinese-
bitcoin-billionaire/)

~~~
Elof
There’s already plenty of billionaires land grabbing in crypto through hedge
funds. As far as I can tell that started around 2017 and doubled down in 2018.

